# Wine Rack



## petar4e (Oct 1, 2013)

I have been looking for this product,and i found this one : www.wineracksinternational.com/default.asp
I am not sure about the quality or the origin of their offering.Has anyone have looked into this before?If you have any others options you know are worth the time to check out,please post them here.Thanks!


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 1, 2013)

WE have 5 of these and love them.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E8ZYPI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

They are also available on line at Sam's Club


----------



## bkisel (Oct 1, 2013)

If my calculations are correct you're looking at $440.00 ((168/12)*$30.00)) to store 168 bottles with the first option vs. $140.00 with the second option - shipping not included.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2013)

They look sturdy to me but very expensive.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 1, 2013)

Here's the same Seville rack with free shipping (if you have Amazon Prime).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CL91Z5C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Rocky (Oct 1, 2013)

I can go you one better, BB24. I can have the same rack shipped to my house for $113.40 from Sam's Club. I have purchased 4 of them this way.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/168-bot-wine-rack-zinc-plated-steel/prod11650604.ip


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 1, 2013)

Since they are only sold on line from Sam's (no store pickup) the shipping is determined by your distance from their warehouse. And yes if you have Amazon Prime they ship free.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks, Sammy. I searched Sam's "distribution centers" and got the information below. From that list, I am guessing (assuming all Distribution Centers carry all items) that my racks came from Akron, Ohio, about 120 miles from me. Still not bad shipping cost. Also, take it from an old Purchasing pro, Amazon does not ship for "free." Rather, shipping is "included" in the price. There is no free lunch!

Sam's Club Distribution Center 
Street: 488 West Muskegon Drive 
*Greenfield, in 46140-3057*
Phone: (317) 467-0495 Sam's Club Distribution Center 40 Londonderry Tpke # 3 *Hooksett, NH 03106-2038 -* (603) 623-6330 Sam's Club Distribution Ctr 
1911 Continental Blvd 
*Charlotte, NC 28273* 
(704) 588-5240 Sam's Club Distribution Center 
6301 W Old Shakopee Road, # B, 
*Minneapolis, MN 55438*
(952) 885-0001 
Sam's Club Distribution Center‎ 451 FM 686, *Dayton, TX‎ *(936) 258-4008‎ Sam's Club Distribution Center‎ 
6301 W Old Shakopee Rd # B *Bloomington, MN‎ *(952) 885-0001 Sam's Club Distribution Center‎ 
7500 E Crossroads Blvd, *Loveland, CO‎ -* (970) 635-1814‎ Sam's Club Distribution Center‎ 
140 Fleet Dr *Villa Rica, GA‎* (770) 459-1700‎ Sam's Club Distribution Center‎ 
1600 Tide Ct *Woodland, CA* (530) 661-4707‎ Sam's Club Distribution Center 
830 E Centre Park Blvd *Desoto, TX‎* (972) 228-8505‎ Sam's Club Distribution Center 
3301 E Park Ave *Searcy, AR‎* (501) 268-3244‎ Sam's Club Distribution Center‎ 
14557 Industry Dr *Hagerstown, MD*‎ (301) 791-9191‎ Sam's Club Distribution Center‎ 
26 Stauffer Industrial Park *Taylor, PA‎* (570) 562-2230‎ Sam's Club Distribution Center 
1535 Exeter Rd 
*Akron, OH* 44306 
(303) 889-1003


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2013)

Amazon Prime is not free. It cost $79 a year and after that you get 2 day shipping on any item sold by Amazon and not a third party vendor. Still 99% of the time they come out way ahead of any other online retailer. But obviously you still need to check the bottom line price out the door.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 1, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Amazon Prime is not free. It cost $79 a year and after that you get 2 day shipping on any item sold by Amazon and not a third party vendor. Still 99% of the time they come out way ahead of any other online retailer. But obviously you still need to check the bottom line price out the door.



Good point Mike. It does cost 80 bucks annually. You also get Amazon streaming video with that. I was a Netflix subscriber for a few years, but switched to Prime so I could have streaming AND free two day shipping.


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 1, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Good point Mike. It does cost 80 bucks annually. You also get Amazon streaming video with that. I was a Netflix subscriber for a few years, but switched to Prime so I could have streaming AND free two day shipping.



Slightly off topic but I have had much more consistent results with Amazon streaming than Netflix. Netflix would often buffer like crazy even though our internet connection was fine. Flip over to Amazon and stream the same title at the same video quality with no issues.


----------



## Poni (Oct 1, 2013)

Late to the party but i have two of these http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=270941943150

I love em, i plan to get more


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 1, 2013)

While we did not anchor them the Seville racks can be anchored down. Ours shipped from CA and we were charged $50.00 for shipping to NC. So it was actually cheaper to by them on Amazon with free shipping by being a prime customer. And we love that we get free streaming movies with the prime membership.


----------



## Tess (Oct 1, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Since they are only sold on line from Sam's (no store pickup) the shipping is determined by your distance from their warehouse. And yes if you have Amazon Prime they ship free.



You dont have to have prime. Its ships free regardless.


----------



## Tess (Oct 1, 2013)

You do have to have a sams membership


----------



## Tess (Oct 1, 2013)

Poni said:


> Late to the party but i have two of these http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=270941943150
> 
> I love em, i plan to get more



I like the looks of this one better. Price is good too


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 1, 2013)

Not true unless they changed something since we paid for prime because we paid shipping on the first one from Amazon. It depends how far you are from an Amazon ship center. We have a ship center 2 to 3 hours away in SC. So if the order is placed early in the day, it is here the next day.
We buy a LOT on Amazon for personal and business use so for us the Prime was well worth the cost not even including the live streaming videos. Our laser printer uses one cartridge a month and it is around $10.00, and an ink refill place not far from here it was $40.00 a crack so that alone is a substantial savings every year.


----------



## geek (Oct 1, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I can go you one better, BB24. I can have the same rack shipped to my house for $113.40 from Sam's Club. I have purchased 4 of them this way.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/168-bot-wine-rack-zinc-plated-steel/prod11650604.ip



rocky, do they come with the wheels or you have to buy separate?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 1, 2013)

*Sammy*, according to Sam's Club website, if you live in Newton, NC and your zip code is 28658 (or somewhere near that zip code), your cost would be $113.40 including tax and delivery.

*Geek*, no, my racks did not come with casters. Is that something you would want? I don't think I would like to move them once they had wine bottles on them. Some might slip off.


----------



## Tess (Oct 1, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Not true unless they changed something since we paid for prime because we paid shipping on the first one from Amazon. It depends how far you are from an Amazon ship center. We have a ship center 2 to 3 hours away in SC. So if the order is placed early in the day, it is here the next day.
> We buy a LOT on Amazon for personal and business use so for us the Prime was well worth the cost not even including the live streaming videos. Our laser printer uses one cartridge a month and it is around $10.00, and an ink refill place not far from here it was $40.00 a crack so that alone is a substantial savings every year.



Its free sammy. Its not only says free shipping next to it but I took it all the way to check out to see. I dont have prime


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 1, 2013)

Rocky I pulled the actual invoice and I am partially wrong.
It was for 2 units $161.76 ($80.88 each) plus shipping for 2 units was $50.20 plus $14.83 for sales tax. Total cost $226.79

Still a good deal. We have 5 and are going to be purchasing 2 more once we get the rest of the carboys racked to bottles.

We would not want wheels either....


----------



## Rocky (Oct 1, 2013)

The problem I have with wheels is that I use re-cycled bottles and I have a number of the type that is narrower at the bottom than it is at the shoulder. I am weeding them out of my supply as I go (since I now have an abundance of bottles) but they are very unstable when on a rack because the bottles tilt slightly. I have had one accident where I lost two bottles (cried myself to sleep that night) when I bumped the rack and they slid off of it.


----------



## geek (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought the wheels have locks. It is convenient just to move the rack...


----------



## derunner (Oct 1, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The problem I have with wheels is that I use re-cycled bottles and I have a number of the type that is narrower at the bottom than it is at the shoulder. I am weeding them out of my supply as I go (since I now have an abundance of bottles) but they are very unstable when on a rack because the bottles tilt slightly. I have had one accident where I lost two bottles (cried myself to sleep that night) when I bumped the rack and they slid off of it.



I have similar issue with Burgundy bottles and others that flair in or out. I put a layer of paper towels between each row of bottles on the rack and that seems to prevent slippage.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 1, 2013)

Derunner, I know what you mean about Burgundy bottles. I think the problem is that due to their shape, they only contact the back two loops of the rack and the neck is free to move. I try to avoid them too and use clear Bordeaux bottles for white wine. Also, since my fatalities, I am using a layer of small bubble wrap between layers. That really increases the friction and I have not had further problems. Keeps the bottles cleaner too.


----------



## derunner (Oct 1, 2013)

Bubble wrap sound even better. I need to start collecting more of it


----------



## Rocky (Oct 1, 2013)

I get my bubble wrap at Sam's Club. Here is what I use: http://www.samsclub.com/sams/scotch-bubble-cushion-wrap-240-sq-ft-roll/121568.ip?navAction


----------



## Tess (Oct 1, 2013)

But you do have to have a Sam Club membrship right??


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2013)

Tess, I guess one does have to have a membership. I do because we do a lot of our shopping at both Sam's and Costco so we belong to both clubs.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb (Oct 3, 2013)

It was cheaper for me to order from Seville classics directly. You can even get extra,shelves in the order.

https://www.sevilleclassics.com/wine_rack_zinc_SHE16473Z


----------



## Tess (Oct 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Tess, I guess one does have to have a membership. I do because we do a lot of our shopping at both Sam's and Costco so we belong to both clubs.



Yeah you do...lol. I worked for that company for years!! In the end its what your happy with!!


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2013)

the price from the manufacturer is the same as from Sams Club, but their shipping is higher in my case. So at the end Sam's Club is cheaper.


----------



## Sevenmules (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301208246003 
The seville $99 free ship


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sevenmules said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301208246003
> The seville $99 free ship



That's a good deal, and a nice, though utilitarian rack. I have one and may get another.


----------



## Sevenmules (Jun 19, 2014)

I like the seville for metal bulk storage, but I want to build one.
I like some of the wood designs I have found here.

If buying the seville, I would buy extra shelves. Seville has them listed for $9.99 ea and place them closer together. Maybe not stack bottles


----------



## geek (Jun 19, 2014)

shelf is nice but afraid of bottles sliding off to the side....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 19, 2014)

geek said:


> shelf is nice but afraid of bottles sliding off to the side....



Shouldn't be an issue if you are stacking less than 3 high. Additionally, they are hard to see, but there are stabilizing "wires" on the sides that would make it very, very dificult for a bottle to slide out. I've had mine a year or so now and have never had a concern. It's very stable and solid.


----------

